# Equipment



## James Robinson (Mar 18, 2020)

I know that most smokers (meat smokers that is) have their preferred brands of sauces and equipment they like. Every has their own brand that they like. Where do the old pro's usually get their inventory and set up to get the best set up.

I have liked The Kitchen Spot for my restaurant but I am wondering what everyone here thinks.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Mar 18, 2020)

James Robinson said:


> I know that most smokers (meat smokers that is) have their preferred brands of sauces and equipment they like. Every has their own brand that they like. Where do the old pro's usually get their inventory and set up to get the best set up.
> 
> I have liked The Kitchen Spot for my restaurant but I am wondering what everyone here thinks.


I build my own make my own sauce ..


----------

